# ISPConfig 2 zu 3 -> was ist zu beachten?



## pagaty (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich betreibe einen ISPConfig 2 Server und möchte auf einem anderen Server die 3er Version aufspielen.

Wie ich mitbekommen habe, muss ich alles neu einrichten. User und Webs anlegen per Hand einrichten sollte ja gut funktionieren (auch wenns etwas daueren wird  )

Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn ich die Mails vom alten server auf den neuen übertragen möchte? Reicht es aus, die Ordner in den "Userverzeichnissen" rüber zu kopieren?

Gibt es eine Art Liste, in der steht, was bei dem Vorgang zu beachten ist, bzw. auf welche Stolpersteine zu achten ist?

Ansonsten muss ich dem Entwicklerteam um ISPConfig ein großes Lob und Respekt, für die tolle Arbeit die sie leisten, aussprechen.

Danke im Voraus

Pagaty


----------



## Till (26. Mai 2009)

> Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn ich die Mails vom alten server auf den neuen übertragen möchte? Reicht es aus, die Ordner in den "Userverzeichnissen" rüber zu kopieren?


Generell reicht das wenn Du auf dem aletn System auch maildir einsetzt. Vergiß aber nicht nachher die Berechtigungen anzupassen.



> Gibt es eine Art Liste, in der steht, was bei dem Vorgang zu beachten ist, bzw. auf welche Stolpersteine zu achten ist?


Meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## pagaty (28. Mai 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich werde es so mal machen, und berichten ob es irgendwo gehakelt hat.
Dann fange ich evtl. ne Liste an, die dann anderen helfen kann.

LG 
pagaty


----------



## Controller (3. Juni 2009)

Liste fertig  ?. Wäre nett.


----------



## pagaty (3. Juni 2009)

Leider noch nicht.

Ich hoffe, das ich nächste Woche starten kann.

lg
pagaty


----------



## Controller (3. Juni 2009)

Oh sorry. Habe mich im Monat geirrt. Dachte deine letzte Antwort wäre schon länger her. Wie gesagt, wenn du dein Vorhaben fertig hast wäre es nett, wenn du deine Erfahrungen hier berichtest.


----------



## pagaty (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte eine Liste mit Stolpersteinen erstellen...

...was soll ich sagen...

... es gibt keine.

Habe ISPConfig 3 installiert, Konten eingerichtet, IP's umgeleitet.

Dananch habe ich im MC beide Server geöffnet
ISP2 -> /var/www/www.meine-Domain.de/user/username/Maildir/
ISP3 -> /var/vmail/meine-Domain.de/username/
Dateien kopiert und Rechte auf vmail:vmail geändert.

Es geht!!! gaaanz easy

Achtung -> ich habe die Spamgeschichte bei ISP3 noch nicht ganz begriffen -> die .spamassasin habe ich nicht kopiert. muss erst noch verstehen was die verschiedennen Optionen bewirken.


Liebe Grüße

pagaty


----------



## Till (17. Juni 2009)

> Achtung -> ich habe die Spamgeschichte bei ISP3 noch nicht ganz begriffen -> die .spamassasin habe ich nicht kopiert. muss erst noch verstehen was die verschiedennen Optionen bewirken.


ISPConfig 3 filtert spam mittels amavisd, die spamassassin Dateien von ISPConfig 2 können daher nicht übernommen werden.


----------

